# help a girl out? window replacement with steel siding



## indynile (Mar 8, 2009)

we need to replace some windows and we have steel siding. without spending all summer on 3 windows, what can we do?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

use replacement windows not windows designed for new construction. These will fit inside the existing frames of your current windows. Remove the window stops remove the window frame and add new replacement window frame.


----------



## indynile (Mar 8, 2009)

i would love to, but the frame itself appears to be rotten. apparently they (the previous owners) resided over old wood windows and now moisture and mold are a huge problem. or, maybe there is options with this that i am not aware of


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

In that case, there is no option other then be prepared to spend some time tearing off the siding and doing it correctly, with a new siding job.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You dont need to rip off any siding. What you will need to do however,is cut it back to allow you to completely remove the old window and properly install and flash the new one. Then finish off the exterior with some new trim (larger to fill the new space). You can cap it with aluminum, or install a trim board made of cedar or a composite---whatever matches the rest of the house.


----------



## frankwl (Jan 30, 2012)

what do you use to cut the steel siding? I have the same problem, the frame itself is shifting and allowing air leaks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If I had a rot issue that might be hiding at least somewhat under siding, I would pull it off for a look before fitting new windows. You cannot flash over rot and expect much long term. Bite the bullet. Do this right. It will only get more expensive if you do not.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

frankwl said:


> what do you use to cut the steel siding? I have the same problem, the frame itself is shifting and allowing air leaks.


Frank: To cut the siding, one option is to get a C6 carbide blade, the finest teeth you can get, and install it in your "Skill" saw, like any other blade. These blades are made specifically to cut steel and cut like a mad mutha. (Edit): I have never cut siding w/ one, per se, but have cut plenty of sheet metal. Try the blade on a scrap (like your neighbor's house) before you hit your house w/ it. I don't know how thick siding is, and whether or not it will tear instead of cut. If you do this, pls post what happened. Thanks.


----------



## frankwl (Jan 30, 2012)

I used an angle grinder with .040 staineless and metal cutting blades. does not get hot enough to cause a fire problem and cuts straight and smooth. just have to be careful and go slowly. If you go any thicker on the blade or use a different grit it generates a lot of heat. I did it and could touch and pick up metal as soon as I cut it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I know I'll hear a lot of negative comments, but I'd rather take a beating then try and install new constrution windows when there's steel or aluminum siding.
There's just no good way to seal it back up to prevent leaks.
It expands and contracts a lot and at some point the caulking is going to fail.
A plywood blade installed backwards will cut through it like butter, any tight areas I use an oscillating saw.
Wrap some 2" wide painters tape over the sole plate to prevent scratching and black marks.


----------



## frankwl (Jan 30, 2012)

plywood blade installed backwards is what I used to cut the siding when I put it on originally and it makes the steel siding very hot. I see a lot of people replacing windows without tearing off the siding and it seems to work out for them.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Be very careful when cutting the metal siding. You probably don't have hay and straw around but read this story before you start (about 1/2 way down the page 9:30) 

http://www.wkyt.com/content/news/Investigators-say-stockyard-fire-was-accidental-368607791.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you post a picture on the outside of these windows?
If there really old wooden windows there is no nailing fin to deal with so the sidings not an issue, in most cases it's just brick molding over the jambs.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Joe, the OP was from 2009!


----------



## frankwl (Jan 30, 2012)

try an angle grinder with a 41/2 in. .040 metal and stainless steel cutting wheel, I have tried it and the metal and sparks do not get hot enough to start a fire.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Be very careful when cutting the metal siding. You probably don't have hay and straw around but read this story before you start (about 1/2 way down the page 9:30)
> 
> http://www.wkyt.com/content/news/Investigators-say-stockyard-fire-was-accidental-368607791.html



Since this is from 2009, maybe I can ask this - why is the smoke black at a stockyard? Isn't that petroleum products?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

